# Handling Comparison - Agility Video



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thought you might enjoy watching 2 different GSD's run the same course at the same trial but make some completely different handling choices! Interesting to see the differences in the runs and the outcome! :wild:


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice runs! Thank you so much for posting, it was really nice watching both and comparing. 

One thing that I wondered as I watched Konnie and Y'Caeli's run was if Konnie had begun calling while Y'Caeli was in the chute, whether she might have been able to collect a bit more and make that turn a little tighter.

In your run with Bretta, you had a much tighter turn out of the chute, but your rear cross between the two jumps made her decelerate and collect to do the jump into the weaves. Hope you don't mind my saying, but I thought the Konnie's front cross to the weaves looked a bit smoother.

Overall, I was not surprised to see how close your times were. Both were excellent runs! I hope some day I can compete at the same level as you guys!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for the comments they are great!

Small dogs ran first, so by the time the 24" (our dogs) went, we'd been able to watch a ton of dogs run.

For some reason, no matter when people yelled for their dogs while they were in the chute, the dogs 'saw' the weaves and were going wide. Some even went into them (off course). One woman even stayed way back to run the jumps on the left like I did and her dog STILL entered the weaves.

Konnie's turn to the weaves was wonderful but Y'Caeli doesn't have the same issue I do with Bretta. Bretta is a bar knocker. It's hard to see how tight the turn is to the weaves PLUS there is an off course jump that's hidden in the video by the weaves. :wild:



TaraM1285 said:


> One thing that I wondered as I watched Konnie and Y'Caeli's run was if Konnie had begun calling while Y'Caeli was in the chute, whether she might have been able to collect a bit more and make that turn a little tighter.
> 
> In your run with Bretta, you had a much tighter turn out of the chute, but your rear cross between the two jumps made her decelerate and collect to do the jump into the weaves. Hope you don't mind my saying, but I thought the Konnie's front cross to the weaves looked a bit smoother.
> 
> Overall, I was not surprised to see how close your times were. Both were excellent runs! I hope some day I can compete at the same level as you guys!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Bretta's start-line stay made me laugh. For a minute there I thought we might be seeing fly-ball! (Can I go now? Huh, huh, can I? Nowww????) 
I loved the enthusiasm.


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! Interesting to watch the two different handling choices. Bretta's start line reminds me of my Zeus! They love to play the game!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Boy, does that look like FUN!


----------

